# Article: Fracino Piccino Grinder



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?180-Fracino-Piccino-Grinder


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Out of interest, who makes this grinder and is it available under another name? (I'm assuming Fracino don't make it themselves in Birmingham).


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks identical to an Ascaso i-Mini grinder (had hands-on with one last Saturday - identical in every feature by the look of it)

Perhaps Andy (coffeebean) can confirm?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Fracino has confirmed that this is a rebadged Ascaso grinder

Having had a hands-on with one I think they're a rival to the Iberital MC2, with the advantage being that they are a tad shorter


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

This is a real bargain, my i-Mini cost a good bit more than that.....


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi guys! Yes, it is a rebadged Ascaso i-Mini grinder and the offer price is for a black grinder. I do sell the polished ones but they are more expensive!

Andy


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Are these still available?

I'm after one when my new card arrives in the next 10-14 days.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

How does the noise level compare between this grinder and the MC2? When I owned an i-Mini a few years ago, it wasn't awfully well suited to grinding while some of the household were still asleep.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

yes, still available, though I have had to up the postage cost to £15 so it is now £135 including VAT and delivery

cheers,

Andy


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Are these still available ? And is postage to Northern Ireland £15.

Thanks Raymond


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Raymond,

yes, offer still on but postage to N. Ireland is £30 - hope that's ok!

all the best

Andy


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi coffee bean

what's your price on the black & polished aluminium versions?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi AlIam,

Black painted aluminium is £192 and polished aluminium is £244.80 (both inc VAT) + £15 postage

cheers

Andy


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

zoiks that's a lot more. I reckon I can learn to love plastic.


----------

